

Me, myself and my own needs - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=4fc41c10

======
ggchappell
I think there is something to what you say, but we need to be careful
reasoning from examples like this. Stand in a Tube station for a few minutes
at a busy time of day, and you will see more people than most people saw in
their entire lives, not too many centuries ago. That one of those people is
callous, is not indicative of a trend.

But those numbers might be the problem. Asking a typical human to care about
the 200-odd people is his rural village, is asking a lot, and so moral
teachers have been pounding on their message for millennia, in an effort to
get us all to behave. But now we want them to care about everyone they see in
a Tube station, including some girl they never saw before, and may never see
again. We want them to behave ethically toward fellow WoW players, whom they
have never seen, and, in all probability, will never see at all.

That might be asking a bit much of Mr. Average Human. Arranging society to
deal with this fact, is not an easy problem.

